# ملف اكسل متكامل لكل الحسابات في plumbing work



## thaer11 (4 مارس 2015)

زملائي المهندسين سأقوم برفع ملف اكسل متكامل انشالله فيه كل الحسابات التي يحتاجها المهندس عند تصميمه المسابح او ال septic tank او المضخات وغيرها الكثير 
اتمنى ان تستفيدوا كما افدتموني دائما عبر هذا الموقع المميز والله من وراء هذا القصد


----------



## amr_m3bood (5 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## corolla (7 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (10 مارس 2015)

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nofal (16 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (4 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## medom (5 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (7 أبريل 2015)

البرنامج فيه خطا و تم تعديله 
كان يجب ضرب كميه المياه الناتجه لل booster pump فى معامل 60%
الملف المعدل ع الرابط التالى 

http://www.4shared.com/office/abT897fTce/Water__Drainage_Calculation_sh.html


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## م/محمدالسيد (14 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهودالجامد ده


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد عن (14 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------



## مهنديان (22 أبريل 2015)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## hassan4ghaly (22 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف القيم :75:


----------



## bazoonline (16 يونيو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## M.Ghareb (16 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engkafa81 (19 أبريل 2022)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amr fathy (7 مايو 2022)

جزاك الله خير


----------

